# Vince Carter



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

So VC dropped 26 in the 1st quarter last night. Quite impressive!
I know its only preseason, but to score 26 pts in 1Qtr is amazing.
Furthermore, it's a statement. To all those Vince Cater skeptics, what have you got to say now? There are plenty of you who have bashed VC since he was injured last season, then there were some calling for a VC trade after the Raptors made the playoffs without him. So............. who's got something to say now.
Like I said, its only preseason, but to come out a perform the way Vince did, after all the scrutiny. That says alot!:yes:


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> So VC dropped 26 in the 1st quarter last night. Quite impressive!
> I know its only preseason, but to score 26 pts in 1Qtr is amazing.
> Furthermore, it's a statement. To all those Vince Cater skeptics, what have you got to say now? There are plenty of you who have bashed VC since he was injured last season, then there were some calling for a VC trade after the Raptors made the playoffs without him. So............. who's got something to say now.
> Like I said, its only preseason, but to come out a perform the way Vince did, after all the scrutiny. That says alot!:yes:


Well to correct you on a few things. He scored 18 pts in the 1st quarter and 26 for the game. Preseason means NOTHING but at the same time I am encouraged by the points outburst.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Vince's stats last night

MIN 26
Points 26
Rebounds 7


Not bad for 26 minutes and his first game back.


----------



## dirk16 (Jun 21, 2002)

that's pretty impresive. but don't go thinking that he is gonna put up superstar numbers just because of one preseason game. personally, i don't think he is good enough to be a superstar. yes...he is amazing and VERY athletic. but i think he is VERY overrated.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm on the other side of this arguement. I think VC is a superstar. He's been the number one vote getter in the allstar game for the past 3 years. he makes the all nba teams. he's top five in scoring when he's not injured. perennial allstar. only thing left is a championship or maybe an MVP award.

its just people are often too critical of him. Some guys get that rap, but VC has the talent. He doesn't always show the drive, but he will.


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dirk16</b>!
> that's pretty impresive. but don't go thinking that he is gonna put up superstar numbers just because of one preseason game. personally, i don't think he is good enough to be a superstar. yes...he is amazing and VERY athletic. but i think he is VERY overrated.


He is a superstar. I honestly dont think hes overrated but I dont feel hes better than McGrady,KOBE. He has put up big numbers in the past and will in the future. He came into the league as just a dunker and his jumpshot now is a beautiful sight. Too many people get on him, but alot of it is deserved. Well have to wait it out and see as this season progresses


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spell Checker</b>!
> 
> 
> He is a superstar. I honestly dont think hes overrated but I dont feel hes better than McGrady,KOBE. He has put up big numbers in the past and will in the future. He came into the league as just a dunker and his jumpshot now is a beautiful sight. Too many people get on him, but alot of it is deserved. Well have to wait it out and see as this season progresses


I agree. To me, Kobe is the best SG in the league. I think Tmac & Pierce are close but they have just recently (over the past two years) come into their own. Don't let me forget about A.I. he is awesome. His size is not only an advantage, its also a disadvantage. Back to Vince, he has the potential to be amoungst the best. I think he'll step up this year and prove alot of critics wrong.


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Back to Vince, he has the potential to be  amoungst  the best. I think he'll step up this year and prove alot of critics wrong.


Actually that word is amongst Dont worry you'll get it right next time. VC will avg about 28 a game. Get 4 assists and about 5-6 boards. Mark it down!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spell Checker</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually that word is amongst Dont worry you'll get it right next time. VC will avg about 28 a game. Get 4 assists and about 5-6 boards. Mark it down!!!!!!!!!!


the name says it all. you must be a teacher or something.
hey, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree IV ,Vince is a superstar he just needs to stay healthy ,how he was treated last year was unfair especially by some comments by his own teamates,Oakely planted the seeds of that criticism a year earlier, VC will have a huge year as usual, I think Kobe's the best wing player in the league I'd put VC right there with TMac and Pierce though, he was there a couple years ago and in my mind injury doesn't remove him from that status, when healthy he's as good as those players. I'd even say a case could be ,made that he's better than TMac and Pierce, last year sort of threw everything out of context because he was hurt and they played well into the playoffs. So people's last image of VC is him limping around.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I agree IV ,Vince is a superstar he just needs to stay healthy ,how he was treated last year was unfair especially by some comments by his own teamates,Oakely planted the seeds of that criticism a year earlier, VC will have a huge year as usual, I think Kobe's the best wing player in the league I'd put VC right there with TMac and Pierce though, he was there a couple years ago and in my mind injury doesn't remove him from that status, when healthy he's as good as those players. I'd even say a case could be ,made that he's better than TMac and Pierce, last year sort of threw everything out of context because he was hurt and they played well into the playoffs. So people's last image of VC is him limping around.


I agree its just that I dont see Vince as complete as players as Pierce and TMAC. If you putting 2 guards it would probably read 

KOBE
TMAC
IVERSON
PIERCE
CARTER


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> I agree its just that I dont see Vince as complete as players as Pierce and TMAC. If you putting 2 guards it would probably read
> KOBE
> TMAC
> IVERSON
> ...


i would have to disagree. even though he is smaller i think iverson is definatley the best 2 guard. no one else in the nba plays as hard as him. and no one but shaq can dominate a game like iverson can. he has put the sixers on his back and consistently brought them t the playoffs. i expect him to just get better with van horn there. 2nd i would put pierce. any one who doubts him after last year doesn't know basketball. him having an inside presence will only help him. 3rd would probably be tmac. hill will keep defenses off him more and make him better. 4th i would put carter. carter can do it all. i don't understand you saying he is not a complete player. he has the complete offensive game and can be a lock down defender. with an emerging mo pete and now murray he should have more help scoring which will let him focus on his d. kobe wouldn't come until 5th on my list. he is very good but he still hasn't proven anything without shaq. all the other guys on this list are the guy on their teams. kobe is the 2nd guy on his. he just hasn't proved he can do it on his own like the other guys. but he might have a chance this year if shaq is out from his toe surgery.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think Iverson is the worst 2 guard, no offense, he doesn't rebound as well as the other guys, he doesn't contest as many shots, he does get more steals but that doesn't balance that out.

-Petey


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> only thing left is a championship or maybe an MVP award.


What is he? In his fifth season? There are MANY things he has yet to accomplish.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I think Iverson is the worst 2 guard, no offense, he doesn't rebound as well as the other guys, he doesn't contest as many shots, he does get more steals but that doesn't balance that out.


You rank Allan Houston over Allen Iverson?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

let me start off by saying that carter is easy my favourite player; tmac is my second among this group. 
i'd have to go with AI and kobe being the best two-guards overall. iverson being the most prolific scorer in the league for the last couple years and probably the best playmaker in this group, kobe for leading the lakers along with shaq to league domination. kobe can really do it all, his game is so refined. i look forward to see him playing on a shaq-less team and think he will put up big numbers regardless. 
they are all truly great players, separated by the little differences. 
tmac has the most potential, is the best rebounder and shot-blocker and might become the best passer and all-round defender. he is second in the art of dunking only to vince up to this point in time. 
pierce has the rebounding and defense and his offensive skills are mindboggling. he rates as my fifth only because someone has to. 
but vince carter is vince carter. everyone was so quick to become a hater as soon as he faultered and didn't lead his team to new heights, despite any injury. that's the price of superstardom and now it's vince's turn prove himself. he has been the world's favourite player, playing for a canadian team and that is what sets vince apart from the rest. his style and his smile and his dunk immediately drew comparison to the greatest. next season, barring injury, carter should unleash his wrath on the rest of the league. his return will once again draw comparisons to jordan's storybook career. i think he will emerge as the best 2-guard in his own way. unfortunately it looks the raps will struggle as mj's bulls did, for a few years. it takes a whole lot more than pipp by your side to win in today's league. 
that's what separates kobe from the rest. like it or not.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

T-Mac is a really good player, but he is not better than Vince. -_-


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> i would have to disagree. even though he is smaller i think iverson is definatley the best 2 guard.


Iverson is better than Kobe, TMac, Pierce.....?

Umm....no.

He is 6 feet tall, he shoots 39 percent, gets no rebounds and gets posted up at will by the likes of Kobe, TMac and Pierce. Iverson is a great player, but he is NOT the best 2 guard in the league


Hitman


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Say it this way, Vince Carter is the most gifted player amongst Kobe, Iverson, T-Mac, and Pierce. 

What I mean by most gifted is he is the most athletic, he is very smart, if anyone havne't notice that, for personality, well, I don't know him personaly, but he seems to has less problem than Kobe, Iverson, T-Mac, or Pierce. It's only my personal observation.

If Vince Carter want to become a better player than Kobe or T-Mac, which I think he is not right now, he needs to play with more heart and defence. Vince is capable of being the best player in the league, but he's just missing the heart and leadership that a great player, e.g. Jordan has.


----------



## JAG (Aug 25, 2002)

Spellchecker...your lost long post...


2 grammatical and one spelling mistakes yourself, oh pedantic one...


----------



## JAG (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spell Checker</b>!
> 
> 
> He is a superstar. I honestly dont think hes overrated but I dont feel hes better than McGrady,KOBE. He has put up big numbers in the past and will in the future. He came into the league as just a dunker and his jumpshot now is a beautiful sight. Too many people get on him, but alot of it is deserved. Well have to wait it out and see as this season progresses


 This is the one I'm talking bout...


----------



## bmckay (Jul 15, 2002)

Kobe is the best two gaurd in the league. I don't care if TMac and Vince are more basketball gifted, Kobe has the killer instinct winner attitude that puts him a step above. I realize McGrady puts up gigantic numbers in the playoffs but Kobe has done it in the most important games the last three years. Let me put it this way, if I'm looking for a shooting guard to start the finals for my team I take Kobe without hesitation.


----------



## JAG (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bmckay</b>!
> Kobe is the best two gaurd in the league. I don't care if TMac and Vince are more basketball gifted, Kobe has the killer instinct winner attitude that puts him a step above. I realize McGrady puts up gigantic numbers in the playoffs but Kobe has done it in the most important games the last three years. Let me put it this way, if I'm looking for a shooting guard to start the finals for my team I take Kobe without hesitation.



Yeah...and what his more, his 'killer instinct', and 'winner attitude' is huge...like, say, 7'1", 340 lbs...


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JAG</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...and what his more, his 'killer instinct', and 'winner attitude' is huge...like, say, 7'1", 340 lbs...


EXACTLY 
The day Kobe finds out Shaq will no longer be his teammate =:hurl:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I think Iverson is the worst 2 guard, no offense, he doesn't rebound as well as the other guys, he doesn't contest as many shots, he does get more steals but that doesn't balance that out.
> 
> -Petey


I disagree with this statement Petey, last season Iverson at barely 6 feet tall avg. 4.5 rebounds. Kobe and Vince only averaged 1-1.5 more rebounds a game and both those guys are 6' 7. Second of course he cant contest as many shots as those guys because of his height, his steals more than make up for the contesting of the shots. I am not even an Iverson fan and it plain and simple in the stats

By the way Petey I didnt edit anything in your post I clicked on Edit by mistake:uhoh:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> T-Mac is a really good player, but he is not better than Vince. -_-


Unfortunately you do not have anything to back that up. Vince has no where come close to the stats that McGrady puts up. Yes Vince is a great scorer and no jump shooter,but what else???


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hitman</b>!
> 
> 
> Iverson is better than Kobe, TMac, Pierce.....?
> ...


What Iverson has done in this league at his height can not be ignored whether he shoots alot or not. Fact of the matter is AI is better than Pierce and TMAC. Those 2 guys just started putting up numbers the last 2 seasons. Iverson has been doing it since hes been in the league. PERIOD. He's not better than Kobe though:laugh:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> Say it this way, Vince Carter is the most gifted player amongst Kobe, Iverson, T-Mac, and Pierce.
> 
> What I mean by most gifted is he is the most athletic, he is very smart, if anyone havne't notice that, for personality, well, I don't know him personaly, but he seems to has less problem than Kobe, Iverson, T-Mac, or Pierce. It's only my personal observation.
> ...


Honestly hes not. What has he done that makes him more gifted than any of the aformentioned players. How is he the most athletic because he can jump HIGH!!!! That dont mean nothing, KOBE can jump just as high , McGrady can jump just as high, Iversons vertical was probably just the same its just that he's 6 inches shorter, but I will agree with Pierce. Also their is no smarter basketball player in the league right now than KOBE.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Unfortunately you do not have anything to back that up. Vince has no where come close to the stats that McGrady puts up. Yes Vince is a great scorer and no jump shooter,but what else???


What do you mean what else? What else do you want? He's also a great leader, and brings out the best in his teammates.

McGrady just basically scores a lot, and does a decent job defending.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> You rank Allan Houston over Allen Iverson?


No sorry, I meant out of...



> KOBE
> TMAC
> IVERSON
> PIERCE
> CARTER


-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> I disagree with this statement Petey, last season Iverson at barely 6 feet tall avg. 4.5 rebounds. Kobe and Vince only averaged 1-1.5 more rebounds a game and both those guys are 6' 7. Second of course he cant contest as many shots as those guys because of his height, his steals more than make up for the contesting of the shots. I am not even an Iverson fan and it plain and simple in the stats
> 
> By the way Petey I didnt edit anything in your post I clicked on Edit by mistake:uhoh:


1 to 1.5 rebounds a game is alot... Think about power fowards and how big a 1 to 1.5 rebounds a game difference is, why is it different for a shooting guard? Besides he rebounding his own shots? 

Anyway np about the other thing.

Anyway it's all opinion, but if you are building a team, and could draft any of those players, you saying Iverson would be your first pick?

-Petey


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

given those 5 guys iverson would be my first choice. 2nd would be pierce and then the rest wouldn't really have an order. i don't think iverson shooting that bad is really a bad thing. he isn't selfish and changing plays just to get more shots. he follows the offense. in their offense he is supposed to get the ball and get a shot. so he has to force difficult shots. and he really hasn't had much to pass to.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

just wanted to pose or repose a couple of questions. 

who would you choose to build your team around?
i go with kobe for his all-round game, winning attitude and experience, atheticm, and defence. he really has it all.

who is the best pure shooter?
think i'd go with vince carter on this one. pierce or iverson but i'm a little biased. vince's shot is just too beautiful. should have shot better than .40 if he hadn't been injured last season. these are the the following are the career highs for 3point avg for a season: .408 for vince 99-00, .341 for kobe in his second season(excluding his rookie season for constrained minutes), .364 for tmac last season, .341 for AI in 99-00, .412 for pierce in his rookie season and .408 last season. i really just prefer vince's shot to paul's. 

who's the most athletic? 
vince

who's the best defender and rebounder? 
hard to say. i'll go with tmac for the heck of it.

who's the best playmaker? 
AI


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*um not quite*



> Originally posted by <b>Hitman</b>!
> 
> 
> Iverson is better than Kobe, TMac, Pierce.....?
> ...


1st of all AI desn't get posted by those players because he doesn't guard them . Iverson guards the oposing point guards and snow guards the 2 guards.I wouldn't say Iverson is the best 2 guard because he is on a team that is tailored to his gifts although if i had to pick teams he could be traded to and his size wouldn't be an issue all three team could trade fo him and his size wouldn'tbe an issue and he could be traded even up for t'mac , pierce , and Kobe for different reasons . On pure talent AI is superior to all of them only T-mac could concievably give him a run for his money


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> What do you mean what else? What else do you want? He's also a great leader, and brings out the best in his teammates.
> ...


If he brings out the best in his teammates, explain to me how they responded like a TEAM when he was out and made the playoffs. They had like a 13 game win streak when he went out. He has shown he is not a leader and Charles Oakley even challenged him to that and he backed down from it. 

McGrady once again is the only other player besides Kevin Garnett or Kobe Bryant to avg 20+pts, 6+rbds and 5+assts, in the ENTIRE league and all McGrady does is score alot, I dont know what you are watching but TMAC is by far a more superior and well-rounded player


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> 1 to 1.5 rebounds a game is alot... Think about power fowards and how big a 1 to 1.5 rebounds a game difference is, why is it different for a shooting guard? Besides he rebounding his own shots?
> -Petey


Petey you are absolutley right 1-1.5 rebounds a game are alot but the fact of the matter is that his lack of height more than makes up for those 1-1.5 rbds a game that he doesnt get. Like I said before he is at least 6 inches shorter than the rest of those guys. Rebounding is a Power Forwards JOB is not neccesarily a shooting gurads job to do it. If AI was 6' 6" everybody would be calling him the second coming of Jordan IMO, but hes not so even though he is not the best acting or shows the most class of players in the league you cannot deny his talents. Once again I dont like AI myself but the stats are there and the proof is in the pudding


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Also their is no smarter basketball player in the league right now than KOBE.


How many games did you watch Kobe play last year.... The guy is not the smartest player in the league, he's probably not even in the top 10. I can't even tell you how many times he gets bailed out on drives after he doesn't kick it out to teammates (therefore it doesnt show up as a turnover). I admit hes getting to be a better "team" player, but at least 2 years ago everyone acknowledged his lack of "team play". But alas winning cures everything and when Shaq is on your team its safe to say there won't be too many problems you can't handle.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> How many games did you watch Kobe play last year.... The guy is not the smartest player in the league, he's probably not even in the top 10. I can't even tell you how many times he gets bailed out on drives after he doesn't kick it out to teammates (therefore it doesnt show up as a turnover). I admit hes getting to be a better "team" player, but at least 2 years ago everyone acknowledged his lack of "team play". But alas winning cures everything and when Shaq is on your team its safe to say there won't be too many problems you can't handle.


You name me the 10 players in this league not named Michael Jordan that is as cerebral as KOBE right now! You name me 10 players that plays a smarter game then him. I said right now you are talking about 2 years ago


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: um not quite*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> if i had to pick teams he could be traded to and his size wouldn't be an issue all three team could trade fo him and his size wouldn'tbe an issue and he could be traded even up for t'mac , pierce , vince , and Kobe for different reasons. On pure talent AI is superior to all of them only T-mac could concievably give him a run for his money


I hope you are not serious...

I am a huge Toronto fan, and if the Raptors traded Vince straight up for AI, I would have a tough time still being a fan. I would say that Toronto would get ripped in that deal. Why...

1) Allen Iverson cannot play with a good post player on his team. The lane needs to be clear in order for AI to be consistently effective. Because of his size, AI has to create more space than Vince to get his shot off. Since Iverson is quicker than Vince, creating that space is not tough for him, but with Antonio demanding respect down low, Iverson would not be able to blow past his man consistently. Since AI's jump shot is not as solid as Vince's, this would cause a problem in his game. Allen would be running into more big men every time in the paint. 

2) Iverson is a discipline problem. One of the main reasons the Raptors came together with Vince two years ago (and without him last season) was the vocal leadership of Alvin Williams and Antonio Davis in PRACTICE and on the floor. Iverson would do nothing but bring down the team energy that Toronto plays with when they are at their best.

3) Even though neither Iverson nor Vince is a defensive player of the year candidate, Vince does provide a team with more options defensively. Carter can guard bigger perimeter players well. For instance, against NJ last year, Alvin Williams played Kittles, Mo Pete played Kidd, and VC matched up with Keith Van Horn. Those match-ups would have been impossible with AI on the sqaud.

Basically, I think some of these same reasons would stop the Lakers, Celtics, and Magic from trading their top men for AI. He just doesn't give you alot of choices.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> You name me the 10 players in this league not named Michael Jordan that is as cerebral as KOBE right now! You name me 10 players that plays a smarter game then him. I said right now you are talking about 2 years ago


I'll give it a shot...

1) John Stockton - a master of angles; always looks up-floor; can feed the post better than anyone
2) Vlade Divac - another unbelievable passer; his court awareness makes him way better than his skill level
3) Jason Kidd - always "knows" where his teammates are; knows when to shoot it, knows when to dish it
4) Michael Finley - the most underrated cerebral athlete in the world today; he is a master of all areas of the floor; he knows when to start his take-off, when to stop at a mid-range spot, and when to launch the momentum-type 3-pointer
5) Kobe Bryant - he's clearly in the top 10 (when he's passing)
6) Moochie Norris - his vision is uncanny for a guy his size
7) Toni Kukoc - when he's at his best, he passes, posts, fires, and steals with the big boys
8) Ben Wallace - it is fun to watch him study the flight of a shot and position himself PERFECTLY for a long board
9) Karl Malone - when he's cutting and not falling in love with his fade-away, he's a very smart player
10) Kenny Anderson - 2nd best pick-and-roll talent in our league

Now, keep in mind, these are the top ten not named Michael Jordan!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

You're using the term "smartest game" instead of "well rounded game". Two players that play smarter than him are ON the Lakers.... none other than Brian Shaw and Robert Horry. And like rollwithem said there are plenty of other guys like stockton and malone whos game is "smarter". Thats not to say they are mare talented. 
J kidd definately has a smarter game....
good post - rollwithem.:clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Petey you are absolutley right 1-1.5 rebounds a game are alot but the fact of the matter is that his lack of height more than makes up for those 1-1.5 rbds a game that he doesnt get. Like I said before he is at least 6 inches shorter than the rest of those guys. Rebounding is a Power Forwards JOB is not neccesarily a shooting gurads job to do it. If AI was 6' 6" everybody would be calling him the second coming of Jordan IMO, but hes not so even though he is not the best acting or shows the most class of players in the league you cannot deny his talents. Once again I dont like AI myself but the stats are there and the proof is in the pudding


You can't blame lack of height, as a short coming in someone's game (in reference to other players)... that is like saying Spud Webb should / could have averaged xyz less rebounds then Iverson and it would be exceptable. Also rebounding is a team's job, not just the pf... a team that rebounds together plays well. ie the Nets, and Pistons... teams with these rebounding fowards like Fortson... well they aren't that great and I think it has part to do with team rebounding... (It might sounds like a contridication, when I mention Fortson and the Pistons', cause the Pistons have Wallace, but Wallace was not the only rebounding force on that team. They had very capable rebounding back up centers and fowards, and Clifford was right next to him helping out in that category.) Look at the Mavs, I think that is why they elected to go big with Bradley, Raef, Dirk, Finley and Nash...

-Petey


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JAG</b>!
> 
> 
> This is the one I'm talking bout...


I had 2 grammatical errors. And I know you were speaking on me using alot together well that is what I do so to appease you here goes "a lot" are you happy. Besides the word ABOUT no bout. Thank you maybe next time...

Back to the discussion the players no matter how anyone looks at it falls like this

KOBE
TMAC
AI
PIERCE
CARTER.... I know many will argue but I dont understand how you could disagree


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> You're using the term "smartest game" instead of "well rounded game". Two players that play smarter than him are ON the Lakers.... none other than Brian Shaw and Robert Horry. And like rollwithem said there are plenty of other guys like stockton and malone whos game is "smarter". Thats not to say they are mare talented.
> J kidd definately has a smarter game....
> good post - rollwithem.:clap:


Not to get into your argument you had with that other poster but didnt you say KOBE wasnt even top 10.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spell Checker</b>!
> 
> 
> Not to get into your argument you had with that other poster but didnt you say KOBE wasnt even top 10.


"smartest game" he isn't in the top 10, there are 2 guys on his own team who play "smarter".......Talent wise (or overall game) he is in the top 3 in the league.....thats all I meant..


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> If he brings out the best in his teammates, explain to me how they responded like a TEAM when he was out and made the playoffs. They had like a 13 game win streak when he went out. He has shown he is not a leader and Charles Oakley even challenged him to that and he backed down from it.
> 
> McGrady once again is the only other player besides Kevin Garnett or Kobe Bryant to avg 20+pts, 6+rbds and 5+assts, in the ENTIRE league and all McGrady does is score alot, I dont know what you are watching but TMAC is by far a more superior and well-rounded player


You're going to base on Carter's skill on that losing streak? Every team has a losing streak once in a while. Just because the Raptors started winning when Vince was out doesn't mean Vince is not important, it means the players like Antonio Davis, and Alvin Williams stepped up.

Stats can lie. Just because McGrady has those stats doesn't mean he's a better player than Carter. You can have 50ppg easily by being a total ball whore. When a player is playing for a crappy team where he is their main scorer, he usually gets better stats than if he plays for a good team.


----------



## JAG (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spell Checker</b>!
> 
> 
> I had 2 grammatical errors. And I know you were speaking on me using alot together well that is what I do so to appease you here goes "a lot" are you happy. Besides the word ABOUT no bout. Thank you maybe next time...


 1) You had 2 grammatical errors and 1 spelling error..."Alot" in that context is an error, irrespective of whether it is habitual or not. 

2) Yes, the word is "about"...hence the smiley face immediatley after, as in, that was the implied joke...

3) "Thank you, maybe next time?" It's better with the comma, but still weak. If you put yourself up as the resident pedant, don't be surprised when your called on your own errors in a similar fashion...


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JAG</b>!
> 
> 
> 1) You had 2 grammatical errors and 1 spelling error..."Alot" in that context is an error, irrespective of whether it is habitual or not.
> ...


I can understand you wanting to prove a point to spellchecker. What I cannot understand is why this "proof" wasn't done by a private message, as there wasn't anything about basketball in the above reply.


----------



## Ducket (Jul 16, 2002)

> a team that rebounds together plays well. ie the Nets, and Pistons... teams with these rebounding fowards like Fortson... well they aren't that great and I think it has part to do with team rebounding... (It might sounds like a contridication, when I mention Fortson and the Pistons', cause the Pistons have Wallace, but Wallace was not the only rebounding force on that team. They had very capable rebounding back up centers and fowards, and Clifford was right next to him helping out in that category


Wait a second- Weren't the Pistons last in the NBA in rebounding last season? That means that Wallace must have averaged the highest percentage of team rebounds of anyone in the league, anyway much more than Fortson.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm not sold yet on VC promising to make people pay, but that 360 degree dunk he had was just plain sick.

That's what fans pay to see Vince, not your fadeaways or running one handers.

Sack up and play the way you should.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

vince is getting payed to win and to play his best ball regardless of how flashy it is. i love dunks a lot more than your avg joe but vince is going to be scoring from everywhere this season. i just hope that injuries don't prevent him from attacking the rim all season long.


----------

